# Syringes for MT2



## Keat0n (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey,

I come upon these: Diabetes Care | BD Insulin Syringe 1/2cc 29G | Pharmex Healthcare | medicalsupplies.com.sg

But they are only 1/2 cc, so will that mean I have to reconstitute, do I have to fill two syringes will bac water?
Same goes for injecting, if I want to inject 0.25, I have to double that up to get the desired dosage?

Cheers


----------



## Popeye. (Aug 13, 2013)

Keat0n said:


> Hey,
> 
> I come upon these: Diabetes Care | BD Insulin Syringe 1/2cc 29G | Pharmex Healthcare | medicalsupplies.com.sg
> 
> ...



 for mixing in solution I use the normal 3cc 23g syringe
 after that a 1/2 cc is fine.  depends how much water you add. I only add like 2ml.


----------



## Keat0n (Aug 13, 2013)

Should I add two full 1/2 cc syringes? I need to get this right


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 13, 2013)

But they are only 1/2 cc, so will that mean I have to reconstitute, do I have to fill two syringes will bac water? yes


----------



## Keat0n (Aug 13, 2013)

And it is the same when I inject right?
When I want to inject 0.2, you normally draw to the 2 tick, but I draw to the 4th right?


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 17, 2013)

Keat0n said:


> And it is the same when I inject right?When I want to inject 0.2, you normally draw to the 2 tick, but I draw to the 4th right?


No.  .2 mil is .2 mil on all syringes


----------



## Swfl (Aug 17, 2013)

Your English is confusing... MT2 comes 10mg/vial so if you add 2ml bac water then each ml is 5mg so each 10 units is 500mcg if you add 4 ml bac then each ml is 2.5mg and each 10unit mark is 250 mcg, that is my sweet spot 250 mcg EOD for a week then 500mcg once a week for maintence. 

If I go higher doseages I get excessive freckles that are ugly and concerning, to my family, I don't like tons of questions...

Side note those little vials will not hold 4ml so if your drawing from the vial which I do not, then only use 2ml bac water, 3ml is confusing at 333mcg.

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## Keat0n (Aug 18, 2013)

I mean like, normal syringes you use for MT2 at 1 cc right? I bought 1/2 cc which is the half of the 1cc so to get get 1 ml of bac water in the mt2 vial ill have to withdraw 2 full syringes of the 1/2 cc syringes.
The same goes for injection


----------



## Swfl (Aug 18, 2013)

Well yes if you want to reconstitute with 1cc then yes 2 .5cc syringes of bac water will equal 1cc.  When you inject then you'll have to draw the correct Amit. Per dose be that 1mg, 500mcg, 250mcg or whatever the heck you decide is your dose. All syringes have marks for units. That doesn't change with syringe size it's just at a different location on the syringe because its smaller.  

If you don't get it now I can't help you.  Everything has been explained at this point except where to inject. Put it sub q in some fat anywhere. Ok that covers it.


----------



## Keat0n (Aug 21, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Well yes if you want to reconstitute with 1cc then yes 2 .5cc syringes of bac water will equal 1cc.  When you inject then you'll have to draw the correct Amit. Per dose be that 1mg, 500mcg, 250mcg or whatever the heck you decide is your dose. All syringes have marks for units. That doesn't change with syringe size it's just at a different location on the syringe because its smaller.
> 
> If you don't get it now I can't help you.  Everything has been explained at this point except where to inject. Put it sub q in some fat anywhere. Ok that covers it.



You answered my question right there, that is what I wanted in the beginning.
I thought I had to withdraw the double amount when injecting, but thanks for clearing it up.


----------

